

80+ Speakers in the First Ever Virtual Software Conference (AirPair W14) - obiefernandez
https://www.airpair.com/airconf2014

======
johns
Looks like a great event. However "first ever" is a specious claim. See
[http://www.mvcconf.com/](http://www.mvcconf.com/)
[http://www.aspconf.net/](http://www.aspconf.net/)
[http://www.dotnetconf.net/](http://www.dotnetconf.net/) Those were inspired
by another online-only conference whose name is escaping me.

~~~
jeremymcanally
I've spoken at 2 other events (one hosted by O'Reilly and I can't remember the
other one...), so yeah the "first ever" claim is fairly dishonest.

~~~
obiefernandez
I guess I understand where you're coming from, but I don't think it's
dishonest -- those events were much smaller scale and on narrow topics.

~~~
johns
I think you're underestimating the scope of MvcConf. It was bigger than what
you're marketing.

~~~
obiefernandez
Totally, I get it. FYI we're continuing to add presenters througout August and
should be biggest soon.

------
kfaustino
I'm hosting a talk about Rails 4 going through all the new features as of the
4.1 release. It will be targeted towards people new to Rails and experienced
Rails 3 developers.

This event has an amazing lineup and I'm looking forward to attending many of
the sessions myself.

------
basarat
BAS here. I am pretty active in the TypeScript community. I'll be discussing
JavaScript. I'm going to be talking about `this` and explaining the beauty
(and simplicity) of prototype inheritance in JavaScript. It's going to be
pretty code focused. I've found this to be the _most_ mis-understood section
of JavaScript. Also you'll understand why there is bind/call/apply on function
prototypes (how they simplify your code). What's up with `constructor` and the
simplicity of `instanceof`.

------
obiefernandez
I'm hosting a panel with Chad Pytel the CEO of Thoughtbot, Evan Henshaw-Plath
(rabble) CTO of Neo and Mike Mason, CTO of ThoughtWorks, to discuss the future
of consulting. If anyone is interested, I wrote up my thoughts on AirConf and
why I think it could be the future of tech conferences here:
[https://medium.com/@obie/a-different-kind-of-tech-
conference...](https://medium.com/@obie/a-different-kind-of-tech-conference-
ee476c1bac50)

------
joshowens
I'm hosting a talk on Meteor.js and what I've learned from my year+ time using
it. I am pretty excited and I think the lineup looks amazing!

~~~
obiefernandez
Is Meteor.js still as hot as it was right after launching? Haven't seen much
about it lately. For awhile there I was thinking it might be "the next Ruby on
Rails", but then it seemed to drop off the radar.

Actually my main recollection from playing with it was that debugging was a
bitch.

~~~
joshowens
Debugging is not that hard. It hasn't really dropped off the radar, I just
think most people are waiting for the arbitrary 1.0 tag to hit.

------
jkresner
20% off code for hacker news readers

>>> [http://airpa.ir/1lgh65g](http://airpa.ir/1lgh65g)

~~~
javiayala
Nice!! Thanks

------
arafalov
I'll be talking about Solr and custom search engines in Week 4 of the
conference. Talk title: "Discover Your Inner Search Engine". If there is
interest, I will also be talking about Solr vs. ElasticSearch in the
interactive part.

------
javiayala
This looks really cool!! I can't wait to hear what some of those guys have to
say.

------
hol
Kudos to AirPair, this is a really impressive and extensive lineup. Also, from
what I understand (seems a little unclear...), these are interactive workshops
not just talks, so I'm very much looking forward to getting involved.

------
al_the_x
I'm leading a totally online Coding Dojo at AirConf, similar to what @caike
and I ran at RailsConf 2014:
[http://youtu.be/d-Yc7XpELRg](http://youtu.be/d-Yc7XpELRg)

------
antonioribeiro
I'll be speaking about Composer packages creation in Laravel, and how to use
them to fast decouple everything in your apps.

------
cherylquirion
Looking forward to participating! I will be speaking on visualisation
techniques for lean startup teams on Aug 8. I think that this is a great way
to foster conversations and cultivate new ideas.

------
jefflinwood
I'm speaking about Twilio during AirConf - doing an intro to using Twilio for
voice and SMS with your applications for developers who have never used
Twilio.

------
TheMystic883
I think this looks like a really great event. I'm buying a ticket this week!

------
scottmcleod
Looking forward to a few of these

------
technologit
The speaker list actually looks pretty good.

------
rentalanimal2
Awesome!

------
tunghun
looks good!

